# Morals



## essexalan (Feb 7, 2008)

A teacher gave her fifth grade class an assignment:

Get their parents to tell them a story with a moral at the end of it. 
The next day the kids came back and one by one began to tell their 
stories.

Kathy said, "My father's a farmer and we have a lot
of egg-laying hens. One time we were taking our eggs to market in a 
basket on the front seat of the pickup when we hit a bump in the road and all 
the eggs went flying and broke and made a mess."

"And what's the moral of the story?" asked the teacher.

"Don't put all your eggs in one basket!" "Very good," said the teacher.

"Now, Lucy?"

"Our family are farmers too. But we raise chickens for the meat market. We had a dozen eggs one time, but when they hatched we only got ten live chicks. And the moral to this story is, don't count your chickens until they're hatched."

"That was a fine story Lucy. Little Jonny, do you have a story to share?"

"Yes, miss, my daddy told me this story about my uncle Paddy was a soldier in Vietnam and his helicopter got hit. He had to crash land in enemy territory and all he had was a bottle of Jameson`s whiskey, a machinegun and a machete."

"He drank the whiskey on the way down so it wouldn't break and then he landed right in the middle of 100 enemy troops. He killed seventy of them with the machine gun until he ran out of bullets, then he killed twenty more with the machete till the blade broke and then he killed the last ten with his bare hands."

"Good heavens," said the horrified teacher, "What kind of moral did your daddy tell you from that horrible story?"

" Don't f*ck with Uncle Paddy when he's had a DRINK "


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
My wife has got an Uncle Paddy just like that!!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Great stuff!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

